# Maui 1-bedroom Checkin - Jan 18 or 19th



## thegortons (Dec 21, 2014)

Looking for:

Maui near Kihei or Wailea
1-bedroom
Checking in Jan 18 or 19 for 6-7 nights

A lanai with oceanview a plus.

Let me know what you have and the price...
Lloyd


----------



## thegortons (Dec 30, 2014)

Still looking.  Can be timeshare unit or regular condo.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 30, 2014)

If you don't get a response check vrbo.

http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/usa/hawaii/maui/south-maui/kihei?bedrooms=1


----------

